# the worst betta bowl



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

here is a link to the pic of the worst betta bowl. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11107656&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

If that was me, I would take out the divider.  Even then it's pretty tiny...


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

It's pretty bad, but definitely not the worst I've seen.
Have you seen the teddy bear bowls? 
Not that one is horrible!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Those would be ideal for slowly acclimating babies to more space.

A friend of mine bought a baby, and put him in a 1 gal, he freaked out, and starved himself to death.

And it would be so much more attractive than how I had to upgrade my two. Betta cup, deli cup, orange juice bottle, 1 gal KK...


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I've seen these in stores http://www.amazon.com/Penn-plax-Betta-Front-Tank/dp/B0002DJ6SW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_40 

These are just terrible. I'm housing my one female in a 1 gallon atm because she is bloated. I feel bad as it is with her in that size :/


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Fishybitty said:


> I've seen these in stores http://www.amazon.com/Penn-plax-Betta-Front-Tank/dp/B0002DJ6SW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_40
> 
> These are just terrible. I'm housing my one female in a 1 gallon atm because she is bloated. I feel bad as it is with her in that size :/


They sell those tiny 200ml???? Prison here and even the divided model that 2x wider. The divide model would be lucky enough to even hold one cup of water.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah, I've seen them in a couple grocery type stores. I told my boyfriend I'm like "what the heck!" he even said thats messed up.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

On Senas website she has a pic of a big bull betta bowl they are the size of a double shot glass that is bad!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> It's pretty bad, but definitely not the worst I've seen.
> Have you seen the teddy bear bowls?
> Not that one is horrible!


+1 the Teddy Bear bowls are the worst! :-?
But this, is still pretty bad. I'd understand temperarily keeping ONE betta in here, but two?!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ya these are the worst :

http://images.teamsugar.com/files/upl1/1/15300/17_2008/aqua-bowl2.jpg

http://www.lnt.com/photos/product/g...oyal-stand-1-gallon-8-l-x-8-w-x-12-1-2-h-.jpg

http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/shop_image/product/large971927.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/__e7TmaAqQc8/S5pIBtiCvcI/AAAAAAAAABA/2kjCegKHGLM/s400/IMG_0520.JPG


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

got ya beat. the ipond betta bowl has my vote. not only a tiny betta bowl, but yes, a flippin' ipod speaker as well. unbelievable stupidity. worst goldfish bowl goes to a birthday cake on pinterest.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

that or this 

http://s3.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/7763A4B1.jpg


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Are those iPod things real? All iv seen are pictures that look photoshopped.

Edit: wow, that lightbulb thing, :shake: :shake: :shake: :shake:


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

look up ipond. not ipod. i think its similar.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

usually lightbulbs signify good ideas. right?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

To quote Sena hansler, Now you can torture TWO fish at once!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

The Ipond, HORRIBLE!! How in the heck do they turn around?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

"its not bad ! i would only put bettas in there cuz bettas are used to living in rain puddles and rice paddies ! they r also used to cloudy/dirty water and are known to breath air at times ! they dont need heated or filtered water like other think cuz they r not gold fish ! a gold fish would die in that ipond not a betta ! they r known to live over 5 years in their natural habbitat jumping form puddle to puddle ! so its just like their natural enviroment, just add the sounds ! and trust me its big enough for them ! like what do u expect ? fish dont need all that room they r not like a dog or a cat ! they dont b\need excersice cuz they dont play fetch !"

-Comment I found on the Ipond thing

WHY.JPEG


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Ugh! People think rice paddies are small!?! They truly know nothing!! DX


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Another:

"I work in the fish room of a pet store, and I actually DO know what I’m talking about.
The bigger the tank, the more stress you will place on your Beta. I have an iPond, and my Male Crowntail Beta, Pinyin absolutely loves it. I only added a layer of gravel two pebbles deep, and I have a fake plant on the bottom. All day long, Pinyin is swimming around the plant, up and down and all around.
The only thing that you have to be careful with is you amonia and nitrite/ nitrate levels, but a weekly water change of 25-50 % of the tank keeps the water clear and clean. I also get my water tested every week to make sure that it’s okay for Pinyin.
He’s way more active at night, when my iPod is plugged in and I have Tokio Hotel playing. It looks like he’s dancing.
I don’t see why everyone’s so upset over it. Just add less gravel then the picture has, and he’ll have a litre of water to swim in and poop in. They’re fine in the iPond."


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Those thoughtless monsters, sheeesh some people


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't think so...









This is how I got Fred, a 16oz bowl, 1/2 filled with glass marbles from boss.
He told me to keep him in this thing and change water when it gets cloudy....

BTW, my boss is a nice guy and NOT a slave driver.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Two fish, one horrible idea?

And yes, your fish is active when the music is hurting his ears and fudging up his sensory receptors via vibrations.

This is the "Big Bull" bowl for anyone else who doesn't know the link to Sena's site.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Those are terrible!!


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

if you've seen the bowls ive seen today...


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

sad...
but a lot of people thought I was crazy to get Fred a 2.5 gal bowl. 
Common misconception based on what they said to me : they need small space, cute, low maintenance (water change once every month...), no need to have a heater...[sigh]


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

They say the same thing about goldfish... >_<


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Have you seen these before? I have seen them at petsmart, they are only 2 quarts. This one is used for a decoration and problably never cleaned, i mean, look at the water! 
(Looks dirty to me)
View attachment 73481


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

gross.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

no wait better yet look theres a lid on the bowl


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It problably has no holes for the air to get in. -_-


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I noticed that. And I kinda threw up in my mouth a little bit.

It makes me want to make these people live in the bathtub, JUST THE BATHTUB, for 2 weeks, and see how they feel about water changes...


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Eeewwww! Yeah or a small closet that they can barely turn around in for a week. And they have to stay in there, someone comes every ONCE IN AWHILE to feed them.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I think the bathtub would press a fish's point a little more. Especially if you don't offer them fresh water.

A closet would be helpful for rabbit "cage" demonstrations.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

True, very true. But because we are humans and have laws, we can't do that. -_-


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

well, at least not to humans. But to other feeling beings, it's totally cool. >_<


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I no what in the world, just some people >:{


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Exactly, what our world has become. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I remember getting my first betta, Fred. He went straight into a 5 gallon tank. He was the only man in there and he was extremely HAPPY! He would always come to the tank when I walked up to it. I never once thought (hmm is this too big?) I actually thought it was too small.


----------



## Boostedmopar (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm releived that I found this site. Finally people who agree with me that it is cruel to keep a Betta in a small bowl. I see those little cubes at the pet store and I want to pick them up, throw them in a pile, then run them over with my Jeep!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Right?!? I hate those .3 cubes! They are as big as the cup that you get the betta in!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Its just so ridiculous


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

People just don't care about aquatic life, which is unfair since they can be just as beautiful as our 4 legged friends.. maybe more!


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

Yuck look at this one.

http://www.petco.com/product/109885/Petco-Dual-Betta-Bowl.aspx
Digging up an old thread.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=28499

This makes me sick!


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

Jesus the petco one is 0.36 gallons. I have two tiny girls and I wouldn't even use that for tank cleanings. ;_; Long and healthy life my arse. If the fish does live a long life it's long and miserable.


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

Right? It's ridiculous.


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

There was a review on the Lee's Round Betta Keeper which is another tiny one. It was from FishExpert777 "First off this tank is not to small a beta was bred to be able to stay in small places, that's why they keep them in the little cups at the store. Also betas do not require a filter or a heater. Betas breath by forcing air into their lungs. That's why you see them come to the top and gulp up the air." Guess so long as people think that way companies will keep making these stupid bowls. Why can't they making interesting shaped 2 or higher gallon tanks.


----------



## XxXMermaidzXxX (Sep 28, 2012)

); that bowl is terrible ;c


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

RoMay said:


> Why can't they making interesting shaped 2 or higher gallon tanks.


This one actually looks pretty cool, but I could see all kinds of problems with it. Major catastrophic problems.


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

@SomethingWitty I counter with the horrible version:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-Betta-Tube-Aquarium-1ct/16940369

"Connect as many Aqua Culture Betta Tube Aquariums as you would like. Tube comes with end valves, lid with feeding hole and grate.
Connectable
Stackable"

Sorry you just reminded me of that.


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh did you read the review??? A stackable backsplash for their kitchen?


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

Fish purse.










What? Really?


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

http://www.theaquablock.com/policies.php

There's also this


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay, so I'm trying to catch up on what I missed last page. Those duel betta bowl things, horrible! But that fish purse thing is pretty bad to. :-? I wish I could knock so sense into some of these people. :roll:


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

This too...


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow, is that real?? 0-o


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> Okay, so I'm trying to catch up on what I missed last page. Those duel betta bowl things, horrible! But that fish purse thing is pretty bad to. :-? I wish I could knock so sense into some of these people. :roll:


Me too. Why would someone even want to carry a fish around like that? People make no sense.


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> Wow, is that real?? 0-o


Well I did a google search, not sure if it's real or not. I wouldn't doubt it though if someone tried.

EDIT: It's real.
http://www.amazon.com/Aquavista-AquaClock-Wall-Black-Aquarium/dp/B003CJT2J6/ref=pd_sbs_k_1


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

The purse doesn't surprise me. If bettas where "cheap" fish I'd bet people would do above. And yes that is real, I have friends in asian countries that confirm it and have bought some (to save not keep like that).


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I have seen these for sale online. :-?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

SomethingWitty said:


> Well I did a google search, not sure if it's real or not. I wouldn't doubt it though if someone tried.
> 
> EDIT: It's real.
> http://www.amazon.com/Aquavista-AquaClock-Wall-Black-Aquarium/dp/B003CJT2J6/ref=pd_sbs_k_1


Why in heck would you pay that much, for that?!?!


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

It's all so sad :-?


WOW. I never noticed the price. Insanity!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I wouldn't pay a dime for that. :shake: atleast not to keep Bettas, but you can go to the store and buy a clock easily.


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

Right and that's like a cheapo $5 Walmart clock.


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

Buy a clock and put it behind the tank BAM aquarium clock. And that piture frame included; HOW do those fish turn around.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

When I saw these, I thought they had a little more room to swim. But reality:


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## cxjtc (Jan 2, 2013)

these are tragic


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

These are sad--although I admit the sink is pretty cool, RoMay. Not that I would want one. Two of my fish are currently in 1 gallons because one is being treated for fin rot and the other one is still a baby. Both tanks are heated and filtered though. And, any other time, they would be in a 5 gallon tank with similar amenities. I have a half gallon tank (thing) that I keep them in when I change the water because I hate the thought of putting them in a cup for a short time. Some of these are just ridiculous.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

1+ to the sink. The sink one might not be that bad if you picked different fish, put a heater and filter it.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

The gumball machine is pretty cool, if it were 30x bigger.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

Teddy Tank!? Seriously? Not only is the tank incredibly small...what is the point? I really hope a child can't take it and carry it around. That poor fish!


----------



## Boostedmopar (Jan 7, 2013)

How would a person clean this?


----------



## prettykitty123 (Jan 8, 2013)

I bought one of these just for a small hospital tank, but have never used it. After reading several books and getting advice on this site, I would NEVER use this as a regualr tank for a betta or even a goldfish.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

A real eye opener...
I met a Fish Expert at PetSmart. She had Bettas of her own in 1gal bowls. She gave me some bad info starting out. You know the drill. Rice patties. Tiny puddles. They don't like large spaces and will freak out in big tanks. Fed um x2-4 week. And so on. When I went back and started correcting her on all the info that she gave me that wasn't right, she smiled and listened. She was only half listening until I told her I was looking for a male apple snail which perked her attention up as she believed that they were all unisex. It's what she had always told me in fact. So when she got off work and went home, she researched. And she discovered I was right. So then, she started researching everything! The next time I saw her, she pulled me to the side and told me "You were right about everything!" She then tolld me that the stuff she told me before was what she was "trained" to say and she never knew better! Also, they told her to never go to a forum because we give crazy/bad info


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

Ah trained brainless response; gatta love it. It is amazing how many people will utter the words a company wants you to say and never looking to see what the real deal is.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

you would never beleive all the crap I have been told petco employees..I could write a book on it


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

She told me how she was "trained" in fishcare and after all the training she went through, she never thought to research it herself. She felt bad about believing what they told her all this time. She just assumed that we were like those over zealous dog owners (you guys know what I'm talking about) and never realized we were talking about basic needs! She also said that most of them who DO go into a forum don't come back because things they learned in training are attacked, forum members get rude, or the info conflicts so badly with everything they know, they can't see how it could be right. But at least she's getting it now because of one big fact that they taught her wrong and I told her correctly which sparked her search for good info.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lf0210 (Jan 19, 2013)

I am currently using a 1/2 gallon tank, until I can afford a 2 gallon, but it isn't _this_ bad... Its wider, with much more room to swim... Have you seen the cube containers? They're even smaller. So sad.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Is there anything else you can put him in with a larger volume? A glass bowl (washed with vinager and rinsed well of corse) from your kitchen perhaps?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lf0210 (Jan 19, 2013)

Bluewind said:


> Is there anything else you can put him in with a larger volume? A glass bowl (washed with vinager and rinsed well of corse) from your kitchen perhaps?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 No, sadly. Hopefully I can get a bigger tank from my boyfriend who used to have fish, its about three or four gallons.


----------

